# free shipping with promo code



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

I found these on the internet and it worked when i made a purchase

free shipping from formulatorsampleshop.com
promo code 6566 

Bath and Body works
coupon code FREESHIP

PARTY CITY
10% off PCXYTBN


----------



## finbarfitz (Aug 11, 2015)

Formulator Sample Shop is a supplier of cosmetic and related items. I want to know are you interested in custom designed and made packaging for cosmetic items?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 11, 2015)

finbarfitz said:


> Formulator Sample Shop is a supplier of cosmetic and related items. I want to know are you interested in custom designed and made packaging for cosmetic items?


 
This post is 4 years old and not even around. Please do not bring back old posts. If you have a question/comment/advice please feel free to start a new one. Also, be aware of the forum rules.


----------

